# APR recommended spark plugs keeps changing



## RHaas (Apr 30, 2017)

Why does APR keep changing the recommended spark plug? Over the past year I have seen them recommend Denso and then NGK and now they are saying factory plugs with smaller gap with the tune.

Whats up with APR?


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

RHaas said:


> Why does APR keep changing the recommended spark plug? Over the past year I have seen them recommend Denso and then NGK and now they are saying factory plugs with smaller gap with the tune.
> 
> Whats up with APR?



They are probably just finding different results as time goes on and they gain more knowledge and data, but I can't really say for sure. Bottom line: you can't go wrong with NGK. Can't really go wrong with OEM Bosch either but I'd just stick with NGK and make sure you gap them right, call it a day. 

I'd avoid Denso.


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

The APR website currently states for the 1.8 to use a one-step colder plug gapped to .024

That said, my R-line is 93 octane stage 1. I just hit 40k miles and went with the NGK (RS7) plug gapped to .024, and the RS3 coil pack upgrade. I believe the .024 (smaller) gap was tightened/recommended to avoid high rpm spark blowout.

The initial results after install was underwhelming. Car ran a tad smoother, but that's it. Since the benefit of the RS3 packs were to provide a more intense spark, I tried a wider gap ~.028-.030 Man it woke things up! Revs "effortlessly" and pulls hard from top to bottom.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm running stock plugs on the 93 oct program (mk6 jetta) and she runs great.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I did not know they suggested to regap. do you know if there is a new version of the software required to accommodate this, or no?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

-Sutekh said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I did not know they suggested to regap. do you know if there is a new version of the software required to accommodate this, or no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


As far as I know there has been no update to the software, only the plug recommendation. Since my last post, I went back to stock plugs with .028 gap. My mileage was tanking with the colder plugs plus I think it runs better now after switching back and forth a few times.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

porkfrog said:


> As far as I know there has been no update to the software, only the plug recommendation. Since my last post, I went back to stock plugs with .028 gap. My mileage was tanking with the colder plugs plus I think it runs better now after switching back and forth a few times.


.028 and oems! This is my exact set-up. .024 seems crazy tight. Also saw that the change interval has been increased to every 10k-15k miles. Doesn't that also seem pretty short life?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## porkfrog (Apr 27, 2018)

-Sutekh said:


> .028 and oems! This is my exact set-up. .024 seems crazy tight. Also saw that the change interval has been increased to every 10k-15k miles. Doesn't that also seem pretty short life?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed. I did my first plug change at 40k. and 12k of that was tuned. The plugs didn't look terrible and still ran strong. I'll probably stretch that interval.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

I swapped out the oem plugs for Beru rs7 plugs when I went APR stage 2 at ~3k miles. The car ran well. Fast forward to the present with over 18k miles and is20 swap, and I noticed a few stumbles at idle. Nothing major but I figured I'd change them since APR recommends 10-15k mile intervals (visually the Beru plugs looked fine). My oem plugs only had 3k on them, I gapped them to .024 and re-installed them. Since then, I've noticed a decrease of ~2 - 3 mpg over the course of 2 fill-ups. Perhaps it's just winter blend gas. 

Well, I ended up ordering a new set of NGK rs7 plugs and will install them tomorrow. I suppose I'll post the results for those that may be interested.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

following still 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

Installed the NGK rs7 plugs and it runs fine. I kept them at factory gap, which was, if I remember correctly approximately .028. Haven't really had a chance to observe mileage as I've been subjected to a lot of stop-and-go traffic, a mini snow storm, and quick jaunts through town as of late.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Damn, you tuned guy aint kidding when you say you have to pay to play, i rack up about 30k~ miles a year so changing plugs twice a year is a hell no from me. I didnt change my first factory plugs until about 75k miles (i did not know they are supposed to be changed at 60k) most other auto makers say 100k on iridium plugs.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

MK7_JSW said:


> Damn, you tuned guy aint kidding when you say you have to pay to play, i rack up about 30k~ miles a year so changing plugs twice a year is a hell no from me. I didnt change my first factory plugs until about 75k miles (i did not know they are supposed to be changed at 60k) most other auto makers say 100k on iridium plugs.


It's not too bad. I also like to tinker around the car from time to time and visually inspect everything.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, idk. I just slapped the OEMs with a .028 gap. The old plugs were gnarly at 50k miles. They were tapped pretty badly. I would support maybe a 20k change for sure. I'm still baffled with such a close gap. We aren't running that much boost to gap that close in most tuning applications, right?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm stilling running oe plugs at the oe gap at the oe change interval with 0 issues. Just hit 80k miles.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

VR6OOM said:


> I'm stilling running oe plugs at the oe gap at the oe change interval with 0 issues. Just hit 80k miles.


Yeah you’re not gonna have issues just because you don’t use the “reccomended” plugs by the tuner. You could run stock plugs and stock gap on a highly modified big turbo build (and I have briefly) with minimal real problems as long as the tuning is good. But by going a step colder (or two in very highly modified applications) you change the propensity for higher combustion temps/the plugs ability to dissipate heat better and a strong spark which is more ideal. In more extreme applications the plug needs to be appropriate for the the increased cylinder pressures. But bottom line is that for stage 1-2 the choice of plug heat range and gap between stock and the popular step colder options makes minimal difference.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

VR6OOM said:


> I'm stilling running oe plugs at the oe gap at the oe change interval with 0 issues. Just hit 80k miles.


My MK4 came with original plugs from 2004 with 125k mile, it looked horrifying and not entirely sure how it ran decent with a nearly 0.53 gap and a cracked porcelain.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> Yeah you’re not gonna have issues just because you don’t use the “reccomended” plugs by the tuner. You could run stock plugs and stock gap on a highly modified big turbo build (and I have briefly) with minimal real problems as long as the tuning is good. But by going a step colder (or two in very highly modified applications) you change the propensity for higher combustion temps/the plugs ability to dissipate heat better and a strong spark which is more ideal. In more extreme applications the plug needs to be appropriate for the the increased cylinder pressures. But bottom line is that for stage 1-2 the choice of plug heat range and gap between stock and the popular step colder options makes minimal difference.


hey thanks for the detailed explanation! I hear a lot of great things about NGK plugs, seems like it the choice of plug

can you comment on NGK Iridium IX Spark Plugs - Heat Range 7


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

35i 2000 said:


> hey thanks for the detailed explanation! I hear a lot of great things about NGK plugs, seems like it the choice of plug
> 
> can you comment on NGK Iridium IX Spark Plugs - Heat Range 7


Yes, those are the NGK BKR7EIX plugs. They are a great plug. I've used them in the past. I used them when I was still tuned on the stock K03 and I used them after upgrading to GTX2867R turbo. They were good on both setups. I did switch to BKR8E plugs eventually on my BT setup but not because I had any issue with the BKR7EIX, it was pretty much just to cross my t's and dot my i's, so to speak. My build isn't even at the level where the spark plug choice makes all that much difference.

For you, I'd consider either the BKR7EIX or the BKR7E. The IX are iridium cores, as you noted, and the non-IX are copper cores. The advantage of the iridium core plugs is they last significantly longer (you could change them anywhere from 40K - 100K depending on how religious you are about maintenance and optimization), whereas the copper core plugs should be changed by 15K miles or earlier. I've primarily used copper core plugs (both BKR7E and BKR8E) myself but that is because I don't mind changing them every or every other oil change; I am religious about maintenance. If you think it would be a pain in the ass to change plugs that often just get the iridiums and don't think twice. If you don't mind changing plugs often like me then the copper plugs are arguably more performance-oriented as copper is a better conductor of electricity and the core on copper plugs is much larger than the tiny, thin core of the iridium plugs which means the copper plugs have greater surface area with which to dissipate heat - though that may be somewhat negated IF iridium has a greater thermal capacity then copper; I'm not sure if it does or doesn't but eve if it does it likely doesn't make up for the surface area advantage of the copper core Will you notice anything concrete as a result of those advantages on your mildly tuned setup? Nope. But if it makes you feel better knowing you have the more performance-oriented plug, technically, and if you don't mind changing them often then you could consider the coppers.


----------

